# Eyes



## terri976 (Aug 28, 2004)

Here is my dog enjoying  his belly rub immensely. His eyes look like he's a possessed or something...it freaked me out. Kinda like he's saying.......
" Stop at your own Peril!! bwaahaaha"


----------



## Artemis (Aug 28, 2004)

LOL nice...mate...you know if its on the p.c. there is a function to get rid of it.
But...if its on film, you can buy a "Animal red eye redutcion pen" That should sort it....although make sure its an animal one and not a human one.


----------



## terri976 (Aug 29, 2004)

i tried that... i used the animal eye tool and i can't get it to work... grrr... ( sigh )


----------

